# OUA - Open University Australia: online studies recognition



## Oriane (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello ,

I'm a Belgian future student in journalism and I'm actually thinking about studying with the OUA - Open University Australia towards a Bachelor of Communication.
Therefore I would like to know how this type of institution is considered by future potential employers. May you help me and tell me if this kind of studies is recognized by the professional body as a proper formation leading to a job in the field of journalism ?


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oriane said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I'm a Belgian future student in journalism and I'm actually thinking about studying with the OUA - Open University Australia towards a Bachelor of Communication.
> Therefore I would like to know how this type of institution is considered by future potential employers. May you help me and tell me if this kind of studies is recognized by the professional body as a proper formation leading to a job in the field of journalism ?


It generally only offers a few 'core' subjects, pre req's and first year classes, that are given straight across credit by a recognized Australian University as part of a degree. Last I checked they don't offer full degrees. For example; you take the OUA courses you can towards say a BA in Communication, then you apply for a BA in Communication at say Sydney Uni. your OUA classes are applied as credit toward your degree, the final degree will be from Sydney Uni., those OUA credits will just be marked as credit.

Hope this helps


----------

